

Taking advantage of new technology. Insights from spreadsheet inventor danb - marklittlewood
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2011/08/there-is-always-new-technology-when-should-we-care-how-do-we-take-advantage-of-it-dan-bricklin-video.html

======
marklittlewood
This is a video & transcript from Dan Bricklin's talk at Business of software
2010. Dan invented Visicalc, the first commercially available spreadsheet
programme. Hugely insightful guy with some great pictures and home movies of
the young Bill Gates, Steve Ballmer and others.

